# Going to Cuba... What would you do?



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I am going to Cuba in December and was wondering what some of our BOTL have to say...

We are 3 adults,so we can each bring back 2 boxes of 25 cigars (50 Total Max) or 20 single cigars instead of a sealed box.

ie - You can have 5 boxes and 4 5packs, as the 20 singles can be substituted for a box

*What would you buy if you were in my shoes? ...*


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

What would I do? I'd put two boxes of everything in an inflatable raft and push it towards Florida.

Oh, and rum. But you have to hide that on your person. :wacko:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

To clarify, that's 2 boxes EACH adult so 6 boxes total.


Your welcome craig


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> To clarify, that's 2 boxes EACH adult so 6 boxes total.
> 
> Your welcome craig


Yes that is correct, I have edited my original post to reflect that omission

You can also have 5 boxed and 4 5packs, as the 20 singles can be substituted for a box


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> What would you do?


Two chicks at the same time.

Actually, I'd spend a lot of money and probably end up detained at the border. Remember "The Hangover 2?" Yeah, it would be kinda like that but without a monkey or Ed Helms.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

BMack said:


> Two chicks at the same time.


Only 2 ????


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Mouth, what's your budget?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Mouth, what's your budget?


Let's say 500-750 give or take


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Exotic stuff you can't order or girls


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Exotic stuff you can't order or girls


Yeah definitely try to get stuff you cant just order when you're home..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> I am going to Cuba in December and was wondering what some of our BOTL have to say...
> 
> We are 3 adults,so we can each bring back 2 boxes of 25 cigars (50 Total Max) or 20 single cigars instead of a sealed box.
> 
> ...


All the RE's LE"S anything old or hard to get that i could find! As the prices in Cuba are the lowest your gonna find. :rockon:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Exotic stuff you can't order or girls


What happens in Cuba stay in Cuba... right, just don't tell my wife LOL


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, if I were you, I would stop on my way there and pick me up and take me with you.:tongue1:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> All the RE's LE"S anything old or hard to get that i could find! As the prices in Cuba are the lowest your gonna find. :rockon:


This, plus any Habanos books or jars I could find. I would only shop in a LCdH unless I was picking up some custom rolls.

Speaking of, are you going to visit the Robaina farm?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd bring more money....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Swany said:


> Well, if I were you, I would stop on my way there and pick me up and take me with you.:tongue1:


Do you fit in one of these?
Max. weight per bag: 23kg (50lb)
Max. linear dimensions per bag: 158cm (62in)



bpegler said:


> This, plus any Habanos books or jars I could find. I would only shop in a LCdH unless I was picking up some custom rolls.
> 
> Speaking of, are you going to visit the Robaina farm?


I'm going to eastern Cube, I didn't see any tobacco farms the last time, but I wasn't looking either, but I'll definitely check this time.



Oldmso54 said:


> I'd bring more money....


Yeah, not enough of that... I'll always want more


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> I'm going to eastern Cube, I didn't see any tobacco farms the last time, but I wasn't looking either, but I'll definitely check this time.


If I'm not mistaken, I think the tobacco farms in eastern Cuba mostly grow leaves used for short filler. I think the more interesting tobacco farms are out in the west, in the region called "Vuelto Abajo", west of Havana.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

You should hook up with Jeff (Tarks), he has a big group going down around the same time as you..


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> I am going to Cuba in December and was wondering what some of our BOTL have to say...


I say that I'll drool at all the 50 or so pictures you're going to take on the trip and post on here when you get back. Then I say...I'll be very envious of you!

My brothers cousins sisters aunts mother works in one of the factories there...let me know and I'll hook you up. (stay away from these guys  )

Have fun and enjoy yourself.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Perfecto Dave said:


> I say that I'll drool at all the 50 or so pictures you're going to take on the trip and post on here when you get back. Then I say...I'll be very envious of you!
> 
> My brothers cousins sisters aunts mother works in one of the factories there...let me know and I'll hook you up. (stay away from these guys  )
> 
> Have fun and enjoy yourself.


50... last year I took over 1000 and that was only for 7 days LOL LOL


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I always bring back in the neighborhood of 175 cigars for myself when I go to Havana. I declare everything and I am straight up with Canada Customs. 9/10 they wave me through. If I do get hit with duties I stretch the truth on the value of the boxes if you know what I mean. 

PS, I try not to bring back any liquor when I am way over on tobacco. Seems to work out for me.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> You should hook up with Jeff (Tarks), he has a big group going down around the same time as you..


There are approx 15 of us (all guys) booked and confirmed to Havana Nov 26 for 1 week. Let me know if your in Havana these dates.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I think the tobacco farms in eastern Cuba mostly grow leaves used for short filler. I think the more interesting tobacco farms are out in the west, in the region called "Vuelto Abajo", west of Havana.


Yup, you are correct sir. I don't think you'll find anything much of interest as far as tobacco farms in eastern Cuba.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Jeff, just curious, but is the restriction on numbers of boxes or numbers of cigars? What Im getting at is, could you bring back two boxes of 50/person?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> Let's say 500-750 give or take


That's it? That is my smoking budget when I'm down there! Not hard to blow that kind of money when you're smoking 10 cigars a day. LMAO!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Jeff, just curious, but is the restriction on numbers of boxes or numbers of cigars? What Im getting at is, could you bring back two boxes of 50/person?


Number of cigars Don. 50 cigars per person.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Tarks said:


> Number of cigars Don. 50 cigars per person.


Well, hell! Guess I'll be cancelling that press visa. :usa2:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Only 2 ????


:lolat:Hey Craig....Why does the chick to the right of you look totally disgusted??? :roll::tease:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> :lolat:Hey Craig....Why does the chick to the right of you look totally disgusted??? :roll::tease:


She was jealous cause she was last... LOL


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> :lolat:Hey Craig....Why does the chick to the right of you look totally disgusted??? :roll::tease:


What you can't see in the picture is where his hand is... :shocked:


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Cuba Increases Control on Cigars - Havana Times.org

Just make sure you have a receipt if you are over 23 cigars.... customs taking sticks away if they do not have one. To prevent black market products leaving Cuba

"If you carry more than 23 Habanos (cigars) when leaving Cuba, you should submit the official purchase receipt and the product's container with the new holographic seal. Otherwise, the Cuban Custom will confiscate it."

Informations for Travelers | Cubazul Tour & Travel


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

lebz said:


> Cuba Increases Control on Cigars - Havana Times.org
> 
> Just make sure you have a receipt if you are over 23 cigars.... customs taking sticks away if they do not have one. To prevent black market products leaving Cuba
> 
> ...


Yup, I want to do it legit, no need to lose them for nothing


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

lebz said:


> Cuba Increases Control on Cigars - Havana Times.org
> 
> Just make sure you have a receipt if you are over 23 cigars.... customs taking sticks away if they do not have one. To prevent black market products leaving Cuba
> 
> ...


This is no longer in effect. You are now allowed to leave the country with 50 cigars without factura. This is rarely enforced either and if you do get caught a small bribe with Cuban customs might do the trick.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Amount of cash in hand be damned. I would buy as much as I could, that I couldn't get in Canada, and just put in on a credit card. The interest paid over the next few years will be cheaper than buying another plane ticket to Cuba


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

would there be a way to contact customs and get *in writing* them telling you officially how many you can bring back just in case someone decides to be not up to date on the laws and try to confiscate your stuff?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Zogg said:


> would there be a way to contact customs and get *in writing* them telling you officially how many you can bring back just in case someone decides to be not up to date on the laws and try to confiscate your stuff?


From the Canadian Customs Website... that's why you'll see everyone saying make sure you keep your receipts.

_Tobacco product limits

200 cigarettes;
50 cigars;
200 grams (7 ounces) of manufactured tobacco; and
200 tobacco sticks.
** If you are 18 years of age or over, you are allowed to bring in all of the above mentioned amounts of tobacco into Canada, free of duty and taxes within your personal exemption.

If you include cigarettes, tobacco sticks or manufactured tobacco in your personal exemption, a partial exemption may only apply. You will have to pay a special duty on these products unless they are marked "CANADA DUTY PAID ● DROIT ACQUITTÉ." You will find Canadian-made products sold at duty-free shops marked this way.

In addition, the Excise Act 2001 limits the amount of tobacco products that can be imported (or possessed) by an individual for personal use to five units if the product is not packaged and stamped "CANADA DUTY PAID ● DROIT ACQUITTÉ". One unit of tobacco products consist of either 200 cigarettes, 50 cigars, 200 grams of manufactured tobacco or 200 tobacco sticks._


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice, 20 days until I'm there, so I've narrowed it down to this wishlist...

1 box of LE's
1 box of Partagas Shorts
1 box of Partagas Serie D No. 4
1 box of Cohiba Robustos
1 box of Jose L Piedra (Probably Cazadores)
20 singles/packs of whatever I like that I try while there


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> In addition, the Excise Act 2001 limits the amount of tobacco products that can be imported (or possessed) by an individual for personal use to *five units* if the product is not packaged and stamped "CANADA DUTY PAID ● DROIT ACQUITTÉ". One unit of tobacco products consist of either 200 cigarettes, *50 cigars*, 200 grams of manufactured tobacco or 200 tobacco sticks.[/I]


Does that not suggest you can bring in 250 cigars each?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice, 20 days until I'm there, so I've narrowed it down to this wishlist...
> 
> 1 box of LE's
> 1 box of Partagas Shorts
> ...


Impressive list Craig and I hope you have a wonderful time. Take lots of pics!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

you not going to get any custom rolls?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Impressive list Craig and I hope you have a wonderful time. Take lots of pics!


You know I will LOL



Booyaa said:


> Does that not suggest you can bring in 250 cigars each?


We're allowed 2 boxes of 25 each or instead of a box 20 singles. This is what we are told when we arrive, not sure how that clause works, but it would sound like it.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

bigslowrock said:


> you not going to get any custom rolls?


If I can find some yup, they'll be in my singles, *cough*cough* or in my tuppedor in my suitcase....


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Booyaa said:


> Does that not suggest you can bring in 250 cigars each?


How ya figure?

It clearly says 50 cigars. You could bring in 200 if they were cigarettes or tobacco sticks, but cigars are neither...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Heck with it I'm going to


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Heck with it I'm going to


C'mon bro... the more the merrier...


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

You can bring as many cigars as you want back home to Canada but the DUTY FREE limit is 50 per person. Like I have said in previous posts, I usually bring back 175-200 cigars with me and declare everything. 9/10 they'll let you through with no additional charges. 1/10 you have to pay the taxes/duties based on the DECLARED VALUE of the cigars. I am heading back to Havana in 2 weeks and plan on bringing back my usual 175-200 sticks.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> C'mon bro... the more the merrier...


Don't tease me I may do it! Not Kidding


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Don't tease me I may do it! Not Kidding


I'll send you my travel agents number, damn I can just imagine a bunch of of laying on the beach with a couple cohibas..... hmmmmmm now that's a herf with some great BOTL


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Booyaa said:


> Does that not suggest you can bring in 250 cigars each?


As the maximum allowance your allowed to bring in, only the first 50 of those 250 would be exempt from duties.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> I'll send you my travel agents number, damn I can just imagine a bunch of of laying on the beach with a couple cohibas..... hmmmmmm now that's a herf with some great BOTL


Man I would but would never invite myself on a family vacation now a bunch of BOTL and I would have to maybe really think hard. I did have a trip planned once with a bunch of friends but had to cancel funny we were flying out of Canada LOL You take a bunch of pictures and Video and we can all live it through you, I am sure I am not the only jealous brother here.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Man I would but would never invite myself on a family vacation now a bunch of BOTL and I would have to maybe really think hard. I did have a trip planned once with a bunch of friends but had to cancel funny we were flying out of Canada LOL You take a bunch of pictures and Video and we can all live it through you, I am sure I am not the only jealous brother here.


That I will do, my last trip I took over 1000 pics, and that was for only 1 week.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Looking forward to the trip report!


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

November/December 2011 | Issue Archive | In the Magazine | Cigar Aficionado

You are in luck... this months Cigar Aficionado has a guide to Cuba...

Enjoy, we are all jealous.

rb


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> I am going to Cuba in December and was wondering what some of our BOTL have to say...
> 
> We are 3 adults,so we can each bring back 2 boxes of 25 cigars (50 Total Max) or 20 single cigars instead of a sealed box.
> 
> ...


Santa will be in Cuba on Christmas eve as well as everywhere else in the world. Ho Ho Ho! Merry Christmas


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Secret Santa2 said:


> Santa will be in Cuba on Christmas eve as well as everywhere else in the world. Ho Ho Ho! Merry Christmas


Luckily I'll be back in Canada Safe and Sound LOL, Hope Santa enjoys the island


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you'll make friends on the beach taking your flight back. Bribe them with a few cigars, and you could bring back double the cigars


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Tarks said:


> You can bring as many cigars as you want back home to Canada but the DUTY FREE limit is 50 per person. Like I have said in previous posts, I usually bring back 175-200 cigars with me and declare everything. 9/10 they'll let you through with no additional charges. 1/10 you have to pay the taxes/duties based on the DECLARED VALUE of the cigars. I am heading back to Havana in 2 weeks and plan on bringing back my usual 175-200 sticks.


X2. And stash your custom smokes in your luggage. Here's a tip bro; I always bring Saran to wrap all my boxes up before I leave. Those airplanes can suck the life out of precious smokes.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Cadillac said:


> X2. And stash your custom smokes in your luggage. Here's a tip bro; I always bring Saran to wrap all my boxes up before I leave. Those airplanes can suck the life out of precious smokes.


Thanks Chris, I'm bringing a small empty tuppedor for singles, water packs and large ziplock for boxes....


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice, 20 days until I'm there, so I've narrowed it down to this wishlist...
> 
> 1 box of LE's
> 1 box of Partagas Shorts
> ...


Nice list BUT here is my 2 cents worth.... Go with some cigars in mind but while you are there go and smoke a lot of cigars that you havent had before. I went close on two years ago and bought back some great cigars but in retrospect I probably would have brought back others if I had done a bit more research. Find a store that sells lots of singles ( if in Havana go to Hotel Nacional de Cuba or in the Hostal Conde de Villanueva as they have lots of singles to choose from). Also, dont be afraid of buying some sticks from a roller at a Tobacco plantation ( peso cigars ) I bought 10 at a cost of approx. $1.50 each and they were awesome and I wish I had bought more. For what it's worth I would also skip the JLP's. Yes, they are cheap but you can get many cigars that are only a little more expensive that are much, much better. Anyway, have fun and make sure you post lot's of pics ( everyone is anticipating lot's of cigar p#rn !).


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

canuck2099 said:


> Nice list BUT here is my 2 cents worth.... Go with some cigars in mind but while you are there go and smoke a lot of cigars that you havent had before. I went close on two years ago and bought back some great cigars but in retrospect I probably would have brought back others if I had done a bit more research. Find a store that sells lots of singles ( if in Havana go to Hotel Nacional de Cuba or in the Hostal Conde de Villanueva as they have lots of singles to choose from). Also, dont be afraid of buying some sticks from a roller at a Tobacco plantation ( peso cigars ) I bought 10 at a cost of approx. $1.50 each and they were awesome and I wish I had bought more. For what it's worth I would also skip the JLP's. Yes, they are cheap but you can get many cigars that are only a little more expensive that are much, much better. Anyway, have fun and make sure you post lot's of pics ( everyone is anticipating lot's of cigar p#rn !).


Thanks Scott, I'm there for 14 days so plan on trying lots LOL, thanks on the JLP input I'll keep that in mind. I'll be in the Holguin area (Guadalavarca is the closest town to my resort).


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the great advice on this thread and some PM got from other members, I have a folder with lists and ideas from all of you.

I'm heading out today and we catch our flight tomorrow,

I may pop on every now and then to say hi depending on the internet there.

I'll be back to annoy everyone Dec 20 MUAHAHAHHAHAH

I'll miss all you guys while away.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Safe travels


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Say Hi to Castro for me and do not forget to take thousands of pictures,


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

GregSS said:


> Safe travels


Thanks bro'



Fuzzy said:


> Say Hi to Castro for me and do not forget to take thousands of pictures,


No worries there, I have a camera and video camera, 3 16GB memory cards

Last year I took over 1000 pics fro a 1 week trip just me and my wife, this time we have the kidss......


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

You and the family have a blast Craig. See you in the new year


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> You and the family have a blast Craig. See you in the new year


Thanks bro'


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Enjoy it Craig and I agree, plenty of photos! 

Also forget saying hi to Castro just roll him for his cigars.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Have a safe happy and healthy vacation!
Smoke lots of cigars!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Have a blast brother! I haven't been for a few years now...

But this is what I remember most.. Havana Club by the bottles and the white sands of Varadero


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Duplicate post


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

feel free to wrap up this embargo business while you're over there so we can all have a wonderful experience like the one you're about to embark on.

safe travels.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Bon Voyage Craig :thumb:


arty:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

DO buy some Regional Editions for Cuba and try the local fumas.
DON'T buy fake Cubans.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello all

Wish you were all here with me, weather is good, smokes are great..

Vega Robainas Unicos kick A$$ have had 2 already....

Talk with you all soon


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Craig
Pinch the rear of a purty Senorita for me please  oh and Pics  glad your having fun you earned it bro! Hi to the family!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Hey Craig
> Pinch the rear of a purty Senorita for me please  oh and Pics  glad your having fun you earned it bro! Hi to the family!


Thanks Dave, I'll see what I can do....

I'll posts picks when I get back, systems here are locked down and the speed is just above dial-up LOL


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Find any of the Cohiba 2011 ELs? Based on what I've been reading, I'd try one and pick up a couple of boxes if it meets your expectations. I understand that they are around 250 CUC there, a significant savings


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> Find any of the Cohiba 2011 ELs? Based on what I've been reading, I'd try one and pick up a couple of boxes if it meets your expectations. I understand that they are around 250 CUC there, a significant savings


241cuc and they can be found almost everywhere in Havana. I sampled quite a few of them last week and they are a good cigar. Better than the Behike? Not for me but its a personal choice.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, they have some ehre, I'm mulling over at 24.10 each, I could get 2 boxes of soemthign else LOL, also depends on what the accountant tells me, she still works for the WIFE Corp LOL

Nothing like having your own personnal Cuban Humidor each and every day, trying some pretty good ones this week will decide later which boxes to buy


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

hope your having a nice time and some good smokes


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Back in Canada, should be home tomorrow afternoon, will posts updates and pictures in the coming days...

Beware WILL cause drooling and jealousy LOL LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Find any of the Cohiba 2011 ELs? Based on what I've been reading, I'd try one and pick up a couple of boxes if it meets your expectations. I understand that they are around 250 CUC there, a significant savings


I picked up 7 sticks and the sales rep let me keep the box, haven't tried them yet, but was told they were amazing.

The two sales reps have been selling cigars over 10 years one has been smoking for 15 years


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Back in Canada, should be home tomorrow afternoon, will posts updates and pictures in the coming days...
> 
> Beware WILL cause drooling and jealousy LOL LOL


Cannot wait to see and read.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Looking forward to the drool fest !


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's what I tried ROTB while there, with minimal notes, no pics as I was quietly enjoying them on my deck...

Vega Robaina Unicos - Creamy Smooth, Perfect Draw and Burn
Hoyo de Monterrey - Epicure No. 2 - Creamy Smooth, Tight draw, Mild-Medium strength
Partagas Series D No. 4 - Creamy Smooth, Nice Draw, Lots of smoke and Good Burn 
Trinidad Fundadores - Creamy Smooth, Nice draw, good burn, medium smoke
San Cristobal de la Habana La Punta - Creamy Smooth, great Draw, Nice Ash, Good Burn, Nutty Flavor
H. Upmann Magnum 50 - Creamy Smooth, Burn OK, Nice Ash, A little spicy
Partagas Serie 'P' No. 2 - Creamy Smooth, Smoke ok, Burn good
Cohiba Robusto - Creamy Smooth, Lots of a Smoke, Good Burn
Vega Robaina Famosos - Creamy Smooth, Good Smoke, nice burn, some spice.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome back! Santa has been dropping some parcels in Canada the last few weeks. looking forward to hearing more about the trip


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Were any of the cigars creamy or smooth? :tongue:

Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

sirxlaughs said:


> Were any of the cigars creamy or smooth? :tongue:
> 
> Can't wait for the picks!


My Advisors were excellent and pointed me in the right direction LOL


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Glad to have you back on non-Communist soil, Craig! :lol:

I hope you had a wonderful trip and, like many others, I'll wait here dreaming about cigars & ocean breezes & nice weather until I see some pics... Then I'll start drooling!


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Cant wait for the pics...also need to speak to you! Shoot me a message when your settled at home!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's the first set of Pics....

*My personal advisers for my stay (Sandra and Juliet)*



















*My daily humidor for my stay...*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Boy that's sweet nice pictures!
More P O R N please!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

And here's the p0rn...

*Boxes...*



















*Singles...*


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Now I have to figure out how to freeze all these boxes LOL


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, Craig, I'm in awe!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Wow, Craig, I'm in awe!


This is all PUFFs fault including you Andrew, you guys pushed me over the edge LOL LOL


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice. Excellent pictures, please add more, even the beach! need a little pick me up, their calling for -18 celsius tomorrow with wind chill
hahahaha


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Vitulla said:


> Nice. Excellent pictures, please add more, even the beach! need a little pick me up, their calling for -18 celsius tomorrow with wind chill
> hahahaha


I'll post the Vacation Pics in the travel section once I upload them, there's only 2000+ pics/vids LOL


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, now I thought we had an agreement, you were going to sneak me in with the luggage. LOL Looks like a great haul and good times were had.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Swany said:


> Thanks for sharing, now I thought we had an agreement, you were going to sneak me in with the luggage. LOL Looks like a great haul and good times were had.


They say you always forget something right LOL LOL, wish there had been a couple BOTL's with me to share the experience....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry missing from pics is a box of Romeo y Juliete Coronitas en Cedro... oops


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

The girls also told me that Cohiba will no longer be producing the Behike line, it's discontinued, not sure if this is news to anyone or not.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

That is amazing! I need to make a trip again (Now that I have discovered Cigars)... thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Now I have to figure out how to freeze all these boxes LOL


Figure out? you live in Canada....Can't you just stick them outside? ound:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's a special message for Dave...

PS... The blonde on the left has a sore "cheek", just for Dave... LOL


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome pictures Craig. My god I had to wipe the drool from my chin looking at all those boxes! Thanks for sharing and nice pick ups as well.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Great pictures! Look at all the creamy, smooth cigars.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

sirxlaughs said:


> Great pictures! Look at all the creamy, smooth cigars.


All I could find LOL....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's a link to my Cuba Pictures if anyone is interested....

http://photobucket.com/2011-12_Playa_Pesquero


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> Here's a special message for Dave...
> 
> PS... The blonde on the left has a sore "cheek", just for Dave... LOL


Thanks Craig
I miss them too


----------

